# Can I bring food in my shipment?



## doctorjon (Apr 27, 2008)

Advice appreciated - can I bring food in my moving shipment to Dubai? I can't find any advice on the Customs website. I mean the usual stuff you're left with - herbs, spices, tins, packets of pasta etc etc. And can you get Marmite (not Vegemite!) in Dubai? Thanks.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Perhaps your removalists could advise you.
Im sure Marmite is here (there isnt much you cant get here)
My guess is that Spinneys sells it.
(they certainly have Vegemite ...mmmmm)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Tins and jars OK. Packets should be, but nothing opened. Nothing with pork or slcohol in it.

Marmite is sold in just about every supermarket, as are most things from the UK.

_


----------

